# MIA: The Official 'Where the hell is that boxer?" Thread



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

A thread to find out about what's going on with fighters that haven't been up to much lately.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Mercito Gesta... Last seen getting schooled and toyed with by a Mexican elusive boxer. 

Juan Diaz.. Last seen trying to bring his career back to life. 

Andre ward.. Last seen complaining to HBO about a possible tune up. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Clottey recently revealed he is till very much alive. 

To start off, what's up with Dawson? It's almost been a year since he got starched by Stevenson.


----------



## boxing prospect (Jan 29, 2013)

Doc said:


> Mercito Gesta... Last seen getting schooled and toyed with by a Mexican elusive boxer.
> 
> Juan Diaz.. Last seen trying to bring his career back to life.
> 
> ...


Gesta fought a week or so back after having had injuries and I think a few promotional issues


----------



## Mable (Feb 27, 2014)

Not really missing, but any news on what Rigondeaux is up to right now?


----------



## Mable (Feb 27, 2014)

Oh and Nathan Cleverly, as far as I was aware he'd gotten a fight, cancelled the fight, left Frank, gotten fat, joined Booth, left Booth, signed with Matchroom, had a mini twitter war with Tony 'I got the power' Bellew. Does he know he's still a boxer?


----------



## mgdb26 (May 16, 2013)

What the hell ever happened to Pirog?


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Mike Jones??


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 6, 2013)

mgdb26 said:


> What the hell ever happened to Pirog?


Had some sort of serious back injury a few years back, has claimed he'll be continuing with his career but nothing in the pipeline currently I don't think.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Mike Jones??


I would ask his only fan bball

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

What happened to lemiex man that dude had so much hype. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Doc said:


> Mercito Gesta... Last seen getting schooled and toyed with by a Mexican elusive boxer.


Fought these days.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

What ever happened to Almazbek "Kid Diamond" Raiymkulov?


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

mgdb26 said:


> What the hell ever happened to Pirog?


Apparently his back still keeps giving him serious problems whenever he tries to train, so it's looking like he might be done.


----------



## boxing prospect (Jan 29, 2013)

RE Mike Jones, he was seen sparring Ryota Murata recently-
http://www.asianboxing.info/5/post/...l-for-murata-in-the-us-with-reyes-gloves.html
http://english.kyodonews.jp/photos/2014/02/272173.html


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Doc said:


> What happened to lemiex man that dude had so much hype.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


Last fought November and got one coming up next month against Fernando Guerrero. He hasn't really been missing, just out of the American media's eyes because he's being slowly built back up (which is probably the smart thing for his team to do). If he gets past Guerrero I imagine he'll appear on HBO or SHO in a significant fight this year.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Mike Jones??


Who?


----------



## ATrillionaire (Jun 11, 2013)

Andre Berto?


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Robert Guerrero? 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm sure there was a thread on him the other day but for some reason I didnt read it.. so Pier Oliver Cote?


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Rooster said:


> Apparently his back still keeps giving him serious problems whenever he tries to train, so it's looking like he might be done.


Daaaaamn.

I was hoping for a rematch with Jacobs somewhere down the line but I guess thats fucked now.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Doc said:


> Robert Guerrero?
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


Good question. I know he got paid well against Floyd but you'd think he'd want to take advantage of the boost to his name while he could. He could have gotten at least 2 six/seven figure paydays on SHO in this time. Just plain stupid to sit on the sidelines.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

http://www.fighthype.com/news/article16471.html

Mike Jones interview from March


----------



## boxing prospect (Jan 29, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> I'm sure there was a thread on him the other day but for some reason I didnt read it.. so Pier Oliver Cote?


Suffering from an illness, not sure what it was but was supposedly giving him really bad fatigue
Some that I know might not be asked about but "what the hell"-
Nobuo Nashiro has retired, become a coach at uni
Yuki Sano has retired, eye injury
Yota Sato has retired and now manages a BBQ restaurant!


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Rooster said:


> Good question. I know he got paid well against Floyd but you'd think he'd want to take advantage of the boost to his name while he could. He could have gotten at least 2 six/seven figure paydays on SHO in this time. Just plain stupid to sit on the sidelines.


Not only that there are some good fights with thurman Porter broner Garcia and Khan.

Really weird sitting out

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> http://www.fighthype.com/news/article16471.html
> 
> Mike Jones interview from March


:good


----------



## PRINCE (Jul 13, 2013)

Moreno
Mike Dallas Jr
Randal Bailey
Ishe 'crybaby' Smith
Jorge Linares
Dimitri Salita
Paul McCloskey


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Larry Ekundayo


----------



## hazza (Sep 2, 2013)

i want to know what happened to fransisco bojado. i heard he got locked up or something. he was a good prospect and then suddenly disappeared


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Abner Mares
Yuri Foreman


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

PRINCE said:


> Moreno
> Mike Dallas Jr
> Randal Bailey
> Ishe 'crybaby' Smith
> ...


Ishe fights next Friday.

Mike Dallas is from my hometown. He lost his dad and had a baby right before getting KO'd by Lucas. He pretty much just took that fight for the money. Word from back home is that he's spending time with family but will come back. His dad trained him since birth, so that was a professional and personal loss. They were very close. His dad ran the PAL back home, was a great guy according to everybody I've met who knew him.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Yuri Foreman


On the Cotto vs. Martinez undercard. Just announced yesterday, I believe.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Abner Mares


I hope he gets in the the Canelo ppv vs lsc or a good name... You can bet lsc will be on the ppv card with Canelo.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Lateef Kaoda isn't a big name but he was looking like he was in the picture. That's the script we were fed anyway.

It seems his career isn't really on track right now


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Robert Helenius


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Lucian Bute has gone very quiet. is there still no indication where his career is heading at the moment?


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

adamcanavan said:


> I'm sure there was a thread on him the other day but for some reason I didnt read it.. so Pier Oliver Cote?


How dare you not read my threads


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> Lucian Bute has gone very quiet. is there still no indication where his career is heading at the moment?


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> How dare you not read my threads


Many apologies!


----------



## boxing prospect (Jan 29, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Larry Ekundayo


Think he's looking after an ill child


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Vano-irons said:


>


he's not a fighter anymore. he would of disposed pascal before he lost his heart


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

boxing prospect said:


> Think he's looking after an ill child


His ill child?


----------



## boxing prospect (Jan 29, 2013)

I assume it's his


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Rigondeaux
Ward
Pier Cote


----------



## pijo (Jun 24, 2012)

What was that Russian middleweight named? Top rank were building him up after the 2008 Olympics I think. He had quite a few fights then seemed to have disappeared.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Schaefer is trying to put Abner Mares and Robert Guerrero on the 6/21 card with GRJ and Lomachenko.

http://www.boxingscene.com/abner-mares-robert-guerrero-returns-eyed-6-21--76983


----------



## pijo (Jun 24, 2012)

Korobov. That was his name I think.

Also, where is prince arron these days?


----------



## Xizor1d (Jun 5, 2013)

Rooster said:


> Who?


Ahh man, i so wanted to do that.


----------



## KingMD (Feb 6, 2014)

Kirkand

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChipChair (Jun 4, 2013)

PRINCE said:


> Moreno
> Mike Dallas Jr
> Randal Bailey
> Ishe 'crybaby' Smith
> ...


The longer he's missing the better.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Victor Ortiz? 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Doc said:


> Victor Ortiz?
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


Last spotted relaxing at Oxnard Beach Park.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Larry Ekundayo


I think his daughter had cancer.


----------



## boxing prospect (Jan 29, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Schaefer is trying to put Abner Mares and Robert Guerrero on the 6/21 card with GRJ and Lomachenko.
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/abner-mares-robert-guerrero-returns-eyed-6-21--76983


Asainboxing.info stated Guerrero would be fighting Kamegai on that date.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

boxing prospect said:


> Asainboxing.info stated Guerrero would be fighting Kamegai on that date.


Yeah I see it listed on boxrec as well now.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

GuZman, Gesta

sent from my mom's landline using tapatalk


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Pacquiao's soul? 

Nevermind 

JMM extracted that mortal combat style. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## PRINCE (Jul 13, 2013)

where is lateef kayode. last time i saw him is when he got angry at tarver for using cocobutter.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Rooster said:


> Apparently his back still keeps giving him serious problems whenever he tries to train, so it's looking like he might be done.


that fucking sucks man

guy was looking like a future star after this performance


----------



## DudeGuyMan (Jul 24, 2012)

Seth Mitchell? Did Arreola punch him right out of the sport?


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

TSOL said:


> that fucking sucks man
> 
> guy was looking like a future star after this performance


I know. Fights with GGG and Martinez would be amazing.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

What's going on with Chad Dawson? I know he suffered devastating back-to-back losses but he's still one of the best 175lbers with a name and attractive looking resume. He shouldn't have much trouble getting tv fights. Is he just taking a long rest to recover or is he done for now?


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Rooster said:


> What's going on with Chad Dawson? I know he suffered devastating back-to-back losses but he's still one of the best 175lbers with a name and attractive looking resume. He shouldn't have much trouble getting tv fights. Is he just taking a long rest to recover or is he done for now?


It's not new but a few months ago he said he was ready to fight and was jsut looking for a promoter that we haven't heard anything from for so long is really shitty and I wouldn't be surprised if we don't hear from him for a long time until there's some young prospect who wants a good name on his resume and fights him and that fight is going to decide whether he still has it and will again compete with the best or if he becomes the new Winky Wright


----------



## Kissan (May 18, 2013)

DudeGuyMan said:


> Seth Mitchell? Did Arreola punch him right out of the sport?


Still no comeback plans for him. He responded on a twitter-question, whether he has a fight lined up.
Nothing yet


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> It's not new but a few months ago he said he was ready to fight and was jsut looking for a promoter that we haven't heard anything from for so long is really shitty and I wouldn't be surprised if we don't hear from him for a long time until there's some young prospect who wants a good name on his resume and fights him and that fight is going to decide whether he still has it and will again compete with the best or if he becomes the new Winky Wright


Has he completely broken away from Shaw then?


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

What's Peter Manfredo jr doing? He was retired after the Chavez fight but came back after a year and had 3 fights, the last one in November. He still going?


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Rooster said:


> Has he completely broken away from Shaw then?


The last thing I read was on the scene and I think it was a few months ago like in December and I remember he said that he was ready as a fighter but needed to sort out promotional issues I think. I don't really know much more than you do


----------



## Rockinghorseshit (Oct 4, 2013)

What happened to Saleta?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Celestino Caballero ? Retired?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Lateef Kaoda isn't a big name but he was looking like he was in the picture. That's the script we were fed anyway.
> 
> It seems his career isn't really on track right now


He's doing OK. The move to HW may have been a bad idea, as most fans think he's looked a little lackluster in his last 2 fights, dwspite winning both by KO. Personally, I thought he looked quite good, but he was fighting HW cans. His last fight was in January, and he has nothing scheduled, so who knows...

Maybe he's trying to go back down to CW? that would be good news for the fans.

This female reporter would certainly like to see him again:










^ The bitch is in love! :lol:


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

According to Michelle Rosado, Mike Jones may be back in the ring on Tuesday 15th July in Philly.
@bballchump11


----------



## BoxingJabsBlog (Sep 20, 2013)

Where the fuck is chad Dawson?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> According to Michelle Rosado, Mike Jones may be back in the ring on Tuesday 15th July in Philly.
> @bballchump11


oh hell yeah, thanks for the update


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Where is Tavoris Cloud?


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Rooster said:


> I know. Fights with GGG and Martinez would be amazing.


I would of picked him 2012 to beat Golovkin.

http://www.boxingscene.com/dmitry-pirog-im-recovering-im-aiming-hbo-date--78022

He say's he trying to sort an HBO date soon.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

This guy Ricky Gonzalez looked so fucking good against Burns before getting hurt. Didnt exactly show the heart of a champion, but where the fuck has he been? Too much talent to waste....


----------



## elterrible (May 20, 2013)

Rooster said:


> Clottey recently revealed he is till very much alive.
> 
> To start off, what's up with Dawson? It's almost been a year since he got starched by Stevenson.


clottey just fought and then fired his manager, i dont know over what though. he announced it in typical clottey-quasi-english on facebook


----------



## elterrible (May 20, 2013)

Rooster said:


> What's Peter Manfredo jr doing? He was retired after the Chavez fight but came back after a year and had 3 fights, the last one in November. He still going?


who cares that guy is a cancer who keeps coming back


----------



## elterrible (May 20, 2013)

BoxingJabsBlog said:


> Where the fuck is chad Dawson?


perfect example, he fell of the planet after 2 losses, used to be the best at 175 in the world. what the fuck is going on with him?


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

elterrible said:


> clottey just fought and then fired his manager, i dont know over what though. he announced it in typical clottey-quasi-english on facebook


I hope Clottey doesn't drop off the radar again. I think he's got a few good fights left in him yet and I might be in the minority here but I think he's underrated as a threat to the current LMW landscape. Looking at the level of quality he's lost to (Pac, Margo, Cotto, Baldomir) he might as well be going in undefeated with some potential opponents.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> I would of picked him 2012 to beat Golovkin.
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/dmitry-pirog-im-recovering-im-aiming-hbo-date--78022
> 
> He say's he trying to sort an HBO date soon.


Yeah, I saw this a while back. tbh, to me this confirms that he won't be coming back. He says himself there hasn't been much improvement in his injury and says things like 'if he recovers'. He's already 33. I think he's done.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Carlos Takam? That African HW who got robbed against Mike Perez (fight was a draw). He was looking alright in that fight


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> Where is Tavoris Cloud?


I think he's hiding out with David Haye, waiting for Kovalev to retire. :lol:


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

TSOL said:


> Carlos Takam? That African HW who got robbed against Mike Perez (fight was a draw). He was looking alright in that fight


He's fighting Tony Thompson soon.


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

Anyone know what happened to Choi Tseveenpurev? Has he retired?


----------



## Collie (Aug 16, 2013)

Ricardo Cordoba lost a split decision to Rigo back in 2010, got a KD against him. Had 2 low key KO wins after but he dropped off the face of the earth. Anyone know what happened to him? He was young when he was in FOTY contender vs Bernard Dunne a few years back.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Glen Tapia's finally returning. Says on boxrec he's scheduled to fight victim-for-hire Keenan Collins on June 14th.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> This guy Ricky Gonzalez looked so fucking good against Burns before getting hurt. Didnt exactly show the heart of a champion, but where the fuck has he been? Too much talent to waste....


So true, I had a watch in his previous fights after the Burns fight and he impressed me even more, great talent, great pure boxer and he has power as well, as you can see in other fights of his!


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Vic said:


> So true, I had a watch in his previous fights after the Burns fight and he impressed me even more, great talent, great pure boxer and he has power as well, as you can see in other fights of his!


Yup, it wasnt a fluke thing or anything like that he was a legit top tier prospect. I saw a few months ago he was scheduled for a card and he was gonna be the co-feature I think but the card was scratched, havent heard a thing since :huh


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Freddie Flintoff. This guy overcame adversity to take Dawson's 0 and hasn't fought since.


----------



## ChipChair (Jun 4, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Freddie Flintoff. This guy overcame adversity to take Dawson's 0 and hasn't fought since.


Should hav stuck around, he was one fight away from being chosen as Wlad Klits next mismatch.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Rooster said:


> What's going on with Chad Dawson? I know he suffered devastating back-to-back losses but he's still one of the best 175lbers with a name and attractive looking resume. He shouldn't have much trouble getting tv fights. Is he just taking a long rest to recover or is he done for now?





PivotPunch said:


> It's not new but a few months ago he said he was ready to fight and was jsut looking for a promoter that we haven't heard anything from for so long is really shitty and I wouldn't be surprised if we don't hear from him for a long time until there's some young prospect who wants a good name on his resume and fights him and that fight is going to decide whether he still has it and will again compete with the best or if he becomes the new Winky Wright





BoxingJabsBlog said:


> Where the fuck is chad Dawson?





elterrible said:


> perfect example, he fell of the planet after 2 losses, used to be the best at 175 in the world. what the fuck is going on with him?


He's actually fighting George Blades on the undercard of Guerrero/Kamegai on 21st June. It's not even being televised though poor bastard.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

pijo said:


> What was that Russian middleweight named? Top rank were building him up after the 2008 Olympics I think. He had quite a few fights then seemed to have disappeared.


Korobov will be fighting fellow undefeated MW prospect Jose Uzcategui June 28th on HBO winner to become a top contender.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

da hell happened too pirog?

sent from my mom's landline using tapatalk


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> da hell happened too pirog?
> sent from my mom's landline using tapatalk


Back injury kept blighting him in training unfortunately. Such a shame, seemed like a true talent.


----------



## Ogi (Jan 21, 2014)

http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=306458&cat=boxer

Whats happened to this guy. He was a good prospect. Solid southpaw.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

What is Kirkland doing? I did a quick search but couldn't find anything recent. He's not exactly missing as he fought in December. Is his inactivity because he's signed to 50 or is it legal trouble again?


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Is Helenius retired? He looked bad after losing to Chisora and tbf was getting outpointed by Peter and was losing rounds to Liakhovich but he still was big and had power. I consider him semi retired since he left Wegner and went back to Finnland to be "trained by his dad" apparently in his garage or some shit like that it's still a waste since he an undefeated puncher with size and HW needs every boxer it can get


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Anyone know why Kimbo Slice stopped boxing? Just remembered about him. He wasn't gonna do shit but mainstream DKSAB. He still has an 0 and didn't even try to cash out.


----------



## Koki Kameda (Jul 5, 2012)

Koki Kameda


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Rooster said:


> Anyone know why Kimbo Slice stopped boxing? Just remembered about him. He wasn't gonna do shit but mainstream DKSAB. He still has an 0 and didn't even try to cash out.


I remember watching him fight on the Sonny Bill Williams-Frans Botha undercard. It was a fuckin war. Its on youtube.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Who necks for Sam Peter? Did his fight fell through?


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Where is Jermain Taylor. He fought and won on the Broner-Maidana undercard and hasn't fought since.


----------



## fight for your right (Jul 23, 2014)

Koki Kameda said:


> Koki Kameda


Fighting with the JBC about things.


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Wheres Lara at?

Legend has it he's still running


----------



## boxing prospect (Jan 29, 2013)

Uchiyama, for those interested, is reportedly returning to the ring on Dec 31st. No opponent or venue as of yet. He tried to get a summer fight but couldn't tie down an opponent.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

boxing prospect said:


> Uchiyama, for those interested, is reportedly returning to the ring on Dec 31st. No opponent or venue as of yet. He tried to get a summer fight but couldn't tie down an opponent.


December?!! Fuck sake. Is December a big fight month in Japan or something? That'll be a year layoff for him.


----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

Rooster said:


> December?!! Fuck sake. Is December a big fight month in Japan or something? That'll be a year layoff for him.


They always have a big New Years Eve card im sure


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Markyboy86 said:


> They always have a big New Years Eve card im sure


Yeah, i recognized that. Makes sense I guess if they want to wait to put on a massive show but 5 months isn't too short a time to get 2 fights in, but I suppose they don't want to chance an injury or upset. Just a shame he's so inactive.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

What's Bradley doing? He's too talented to be sitting on his couch. TR doesn't really have much for him right now, but it won't do him any good to sit out for the rest of the year. Even a Vargas match-up or Abregu rematch would be good enough.


----------



## Blanco (Aug 29, 2012)

So is Seth Mitchell officially retired now?


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Rooster said:


> What's Bradley doing? He's too talented to be sitting on his couch. TR doesn't really have much for him right now, but it won't do him any good to sit out for the rest of the year. Even a Vargas match-up or Abregu rematch would be good enough.


Good shout. Seems that he's finishing up rehab for his twice torn calf apparently. Arum mentioned in passing a few days ago about considering putting him in with Diego 'The Gouger' Chaves at the end of the year.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Good shout. Seems that he's finishing up rehab for his twice torn calf apparently. Arum mentioned in passing a few days ago about considering putting him in with Diego 'The Gouger' Chaves at the end of the year.


Ah, forgot about the injury. I hope a Chaves fight doesn't happen, Bradley deserves a higher-profile, higher-ranked name.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Blanco said:


> So is Seth Mitchell officially retired now?


Forgot all about Seth. Just checked out his Twitter, doesn't look like he's in any rush to get back.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Rooster said:


> Ah, forgot about the injury. I hope a Chaves fight doesn't happen, Bradley deserves a higher-profile, higher-ranked name.


I agree. The Diego fight doesn't appeal to me at all unless they want to take it easy with him coming off an injury and all. Vargas would be good and I guess Rios or Alvarado would both be okay too. A Prov rematch would make sense and a JMM rematch would make him some good money but I didn't think the first fight was close enough to warrant doing it again tbh.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> I agree. The Diego fight doesn't appeal to me at all unless they want to take it easy with him coming off an injury and all. Vargas would be good and I guess Rios or Alvarado would both be okay too. A Prov rematch would make sense and a JMM rematch would make him some good money but I didn't think the first fight was close enough to warrant doing it again tbh.


It's looking like Prov and Rios are going to be matched together next so they're out. I'm not sure Alavardo or his team are going to want to put him back in with someone like Bradley immediately and I don't want yet another tough match for Alvarado again so soon either. JMM seems more interested in the Porter-Brook winner, but a JMM-Bradley II is a possibility. The first one made a decent profit for everyone so HBO will probably be willing to do it again.

Not much left. Thinking about it, I'd prefer an Abregu rematch on normal HBO if cross-promotion matchups aren't an option.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

where's victor ortiz?


----------



## Blanco (Aug 29, 2012)

Trash Bags said:


> where's victor ortiz?


Doing promotion for Expendables 3.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Hatesrats said:


> Mike Jones??


Mike who??? Call 281-330-8004 :deal


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Wheres James Kirkland at??? 

Didnt he have a fight after getting out of jail??? Last I can remember of him is him struggling to the win after getting out...


----------



## Jun (May 22, 2013)

Does anyone know if Josesito Lopez has anything lined up?


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Jun said:


> Does anyone know if Josesito Lopez has anything lined up?


khan mentioned him as a possible opponent. maybe that was just a rumor though.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Jun said:


> Does anyone know if Josesito Lopez has anything lined up?


Looks like Sept 11th against TBA.

http://thaboxingvoice.com/josesito-lopez-to-return-on-september-11th-will-not-fight-amir-khan/29237


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Anyone know where the HW division went? I've been looking. Not even listed on Boxrec anymore.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

WTF? happened to Joan Guzman, he's not had a fight in almost 2 years, did Allakhverdiev retire him?


----------



## Smith (May 21, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> WTF? happened to Joan Guzman, he's not had a fight in almost 2 years, did Allakhverdiev retire him?


Fuck him. Remember Alex Arthur had a fight against him at meadowbank in Edinburgh. Days off. Tickets bought. Boys never heard of Joan. Said for weeks Joan will absolutely school who we were meant to be supporting,Alex. Cancelled LAST minute.

Was fucking gutted. Guzman was a 
Rigondeaux before Guillermo was. He fuckedit. Never got money back either!


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Trout's fighting Daniel Dawson tonight.

Got to feel for the guy. Goes from beating Cotto to a Friday night fight in the space of 3 fights.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

NoMas said:


> Wheres James Kirkland at???
> 
> Didnt he have a fight after getting out of jail??? Last I can remember of him is him struggling to the win after getting out...


Struggling? Did you miss his beatdown of the year performance vs Glen Tapia? 
And he's having talks with Canelo and Lara about a fight and will most likely end up fighting Canelo


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> Struggling? Did you miss his beatdown of the year performance vs Glen Tapia?
> And he's having talks with Canelo and Lara about a fight and will most likely end up fighting Canelo


Yeah that was ages ago, like a year or so ago wasnt it??? Havnt heard about him since...


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

NoMas said:


> Yeah that was ages ago, like a year or so ago wasnt it??? Havnt heard about him since...


Yea I think it was 2013 but yeah still he's most likely going to fight Canelo and if not him probably Lara and with his style he can't have too many fights anyway


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> Yea I think it was 2013 but yeah still he's most likely going to fight Canelo and if not him probably Lara and with his style he can't have too many fights anyway


Him and Canelo would defo be fireworks though haha Their styles would gel great, but Canelo will destroy him...


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

NoMas said:


> Him and Canelo would defo be fireworks though haha Their styles would gel great, but Canelo will destroy him...


It would only be fireworks if Kirkland survives the first few rounds and Canelo slows down under Kirkland's pace because early on Canelo will punsih Kirkland and probably stop him


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> where's victor ortiz?


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

Tage_West said:


>


Of all the boxers they could have picked why did they choose that numpty?


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

It's Ovah said:


> Of all the boxers they could have picked why did they choose that numpty?


wlad, haye, vargas(thought he was an actor),maybe even floyd.

his acting will be wooden....:deal


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Anyone know what's happening with Edwin Rodriguez? Was there a clause that he couldn't return until Ward does or something, no reason why he hasn't fought again yet.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Joshua Clottey, where the fuck are you at!? I still remember that fight he had with Margo, landing absolute bombs


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> Joshua Clottey, where the fuck are you at!? I still remember that fight he had with Margo, landing absolute bombs


He had issues with his management so he sat out to get out of that contract. Not really MIA though, he fought Mundine in Australia in what I assume was a big fight over there and is being looked at as a potential opponent for Canelo. I bet Clottey will get a SHO/HBO fight before the year ends.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Is Bradley curled up on the couch eating ice-cream in the dark again? There's been no news on him at all. He needs to get his ass back in the ring.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Rooster said:


> Is Bradley curled up on the couch eating ice-cream in the dark again? There's been no news on him at all. He needs to get his ass back in the ring.


Yes I wodnered about him too. But tbh I would do the same if I was him. He's in a position where he doesn't need to work his way into big fights he can be picky and only fight guys like Marquez if he wants to. he also amde so much money in his alst fights that he could retire today if he is smart with his money. And the reason why that might be the smartest thing to do is that he took a ton of punishment vs Provo, he had slurred speech for several months and already took a lot of damage so fighting often isn't worth it he can afford to be picky about fights


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Here's one. Justin Mayweather Jones, Floyd Senior's son that he didn't know he had.

Sr. started training him and his debut was in July 2013. Hasn't fought since. Would have thought that even if he was shit that money could be made off his name.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Has Malignnagi retired officially, or is he just taking time off to consider if he wants to continue or not?


----------



## OttkeRuiz (Jun 5, 2013)

Where is Pier-Oliver Cote?


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

OttkeRuiz said:


> Where is Pier-Oliver Cote?


I wondered this, looked it up and he had some illness that was making him tired so he couldn't train and he never really recovered. Got fat and retired.


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

Whatever happened to Jaidon Codrington ? The chap that lost to Bika in the final if The Contender and victim of that devastating KO by Alan Green.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Mat_Cauthon said:


> Whatever happened to Jaidon Codrington ? The chap that lost to Bika in the final if The Contender and victim of that devastating KO by Alan Green.


Brutal


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

OttkeRuiz said:


> Where is Pier-Oliver Cote?


Some kind of gluten intolerance apparantly.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

NoMas said:


> Wheres James Kirkland at???
> 
> Didnt he have a fight after getting out of jail??? Last I can remember of him is him struggling to the win after getting out...


Another fighter 50 cent mismanages. This article says it all. 50 cent taking too much out Kirklands purse.

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/boxin...-of-purse-dispute-with-50-cent-023953089.html

Kirkland might fight in Feb or Jan. should be an announcement sooner or later


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> Another fighter 50 cent mismanages. This article says it all. 50 cent taking too much out Kirklands purse.
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/boxin...-of-purse-dispute-with-50-cent-023953089.html
> 
> Kirkland might fight in Feb or Jan. should be an announcement sooner or later


TBH mate, it sounds like Kirkland is just fckn himself up, the article pretty much confirms that...

But yeah I dont know why fighters sign with 50.. I like 50, but fighters have to be crazy signing to a rapper who hasn't got experience in the sport... A rapper wouldn't sign to Bob Arum if he started a hip hop label :lol:


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

What is going on with Anthony Ogogo? 

4 fights in his first year and only 3 in 2014 so far is a terrible pace fore a prospect. Hasn't done anything since July. I don't rate him highly but he has mainstream star potential.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Rooster said:


> What is going on with Anthony Ogogo?
> 
> 4 fights in his first year and only 3 in 2014 so far is a terrible pace fore a prospect. Hasn't done anything since July. I don't rate him highly but he has mainstream star potential.


Surgery - http://www.worldboxingnews.net/news...following-four-years-of-achilles-trouble.html


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Surgery - http://www.worldboxingnews.net/news...following-four-years-of-achilles-trouble.html


Ah. Shame when a fighter looses time to injuries.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

What is Robert Guerrero doing? 2 fights in the last 2 years. Never hear anything about his boxing career other than him turning fights down.


----------



## doylexxx (Jun 9, 2012)

where the hell s ike ibeaubeuchi


sad he was released start of the year the nothing ????


----------



## doylexxx (Jun 9, 2012)

Smith said:


> Fuck him. Remember Alex Arthur had a fight against him at meadowbank in Edinburgh. Days off. Tickets bought. Boys never heard of Joan. Said for weeks Joan will absolutely school who we were meant to be supporting,Alex. Cancelled LAST minute.
> 
> Was fucking gutted. Guzman was a
> Rigondeaux before Guillermo was. He fuckedit. Never got money back either!


same happened me with guzman v harrison n belfast

and calzaghe meehan in belfast

think these cancelled shows were to do wth a certainpromoter and not overseas boxers


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Rooster said:


> What is going on with Anthony Ogogo?
> 
> 4 fights in his first year and only 3 in 2014 so far is a terrible pace fore a prospect. Hasn't done anything since July. I don't rate him highly but he has mainstream star potential.


While I wish him well, he really isn't a big loss though, he'll lose when he steps past British level and will just end up being over-hyped as hell.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm quite curious about the Nordic Nightmare.

Supposedly he's "worked out" his issues with Sour-land (i.e. sauerland probably threatened to kill his family if he didn't continue to fight lousy opponents on a moments notice without time to train, & for bus fare.) and I thought he was fully healed, ready to fight last spring.

I can't find anything about him online, from the last 6 months.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

doylexxx said:


> where the hell s ike ibeaubeuchi
> 
> sad he was released start of the year the nothing ????


:lol: he's like 100 years old and hasn't boxed for over a decade


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Has Seth Mitchel retired for good? He went about as far as I thought he would, but I also thought he would linger on for a while since being an American heavyweight with GB he could get some more TV dates on that alone.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rooster said:


> Has Seth Mitchel retired for good? He went about as far as I thought he would, but I also thought he would linger on for a while since being an American heavyweight with GB he could get some more TV dates on that alone.


I was thinking the same myself the other day.

He could fight the likes of breazele,Washington or Ruiz Jnr.and if he could get a win and look good then I think he could get a payday in the UK v anyone of price,Joshua or even chisora.

The problem is that at the moment he doesn't bring anything to the table for an opponent ranking wise,same for Eddie chambers and why he Is stalling.

I thought Mitchell looked good pre banks 1.the wins over ibragimov and Witherspoon were exciting and he looked like he had good offense.id like to have seen him do well but as soon as chaz had him in trouble it seemed that the writing was on the wall.and subsequent fights were a disaster.getting stopped by banks,somehow surviving getting stopped by him again and then being blown out by arreola.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

One to watch said:


> I was thinking the same myself the other day.
> 
> He could fight the likes of breazele,Washington or Ruiz Jnr.and if he could get a win and look good then I think he could get a payday in the UK v anyone of price,Joshua or even chisora.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's just strange he straight up disappeared when he could easily get an ESPN/NBC/SHObox spot or something. I was under the impression that he didn't have a ton of options outside boxing?

Edit: nvm. Checked Wikipedia and Mitchell's got a BA in Criminal Justice.


----------



## Jun (May 22, 2013)

Does anyone know what Pulev's status is? There were rumors that he suffered some injuries in the Klit fight, but I never heard anything official.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Yoan Pablo Hernandez & Marco Huck - Both have done nothing since last August. What are they doing?

Brandon Gonzales - 10 months since he got sonned by DeGale

Khabib Allakhverdiev - nothing in the last year since losing to Jesse Vargas


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

andy murray - from cavan in ireland. ended on 25-1 ...only loss to gavin rees for a european title, and not a massive wide points loss either.
that was a good while ago though, and theres been no word from him since, and the general opinion seems to be that he's turned it in.
seen him box live a couple of times live and thought he was good...i'd have been interested in seeing how he'd do in a derry matthews / martin gethin / woodhouse / coyle etc mix.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

doug.ie said:


> andy murray - from cavan in ireland. ended on 25-1 ...only loss to gavin rees for a european title, and not a massive wide points loss either.
> that was a good while ago though, and theres been no word from him since, and the general opinion seems to be that he's turned it in.
> seen him box live a couple of times live and thought he was good...i'd have been interested in seeing how he'd do in a derry matthews / martin gethin / woodhouse / coyle etc mix.


Was only thinking about him the other day. Surely he packed it in. Think that fight was 4 years ago.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

jonnytightlips said:


> Was only thinking about him the other day. Surely he packed it in. Think that fight was 4 years ago.


yea....2 and a half years since his last fight though (now I look it up)


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Anyone know if Korobov has any plans? Can't find any update on him at all since December. I hope Lee didn't ruin him, seemed like a fantastic prospect.


----------

